# Stop taking the Asian Indians. I am not a racist. Let the facts help you decide.



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

1 They do not know this is a ride-sharing. They treat you like a low-educated, no-skill cab driver.
2 They intentionally make you wait for up to 5 minutes. I guarantee they will get in your car before you almost hit cancel for rider no show.
3 They ask you drive up to the front door even they live in an apartment complex. They are so lazy to walk for few more steps.
4 Most of them have very strong body odors. I don't believe they take a bath EVERYDAY.
5 Most of their rides are a $4 trip including pick up from or go to the Indian grocery store or Indian restaurant.
6 If they live within 4 miles from work, they will spend $4 to work EVERYDAY.
7 They never tip. They always bargain and negotiate for cheaper prices. They are CHEAP.
8 They gave you wrong directions and blame you taking the longest route from point A to B.
9 They don't tip. They give you lower rating too. In their world, a 5-star is impossible and never exists.

If you want to drive like a slave to these noble Indians, don't say I did not tell you upfront.

I don't know why this post will piss off @dgerch so badly. I need to present both my statements and his arguments for reader to judge. Again, I am not the racist. I just present truth and facts.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Your stupidity and hence the reason why you're stuck driving for Uber, shows through your post.

First, do you even know that most Indians here are high tech workers? It's Indian brains behind the software that powers the Uber app, and the underlying google maps.

Indians are the second richest minority community in the US, after Jews. Please have some respect for those who are far more educated and intelligent than you yourself.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeremy Joe said:


> Your stupidity and hence the reason why you're stuck driving for Uber, shows through your post.
> 
> First, do you even know that most Indians here are high tech workers? It's Indian brains behind the software that powers the Uber app, and the underlying google maps.
> 
> Indians are the second richest minority community in the US, after Jews. Please have some respect for those who are far more educated and intelligent than you yourself.


From item 1 to item 9, would you dare examine and tell us which statement is true or untrue. Higher IQ is normally very bad in EQ. You are a very good example.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dude you are not convincing any forum members of your Truths & Facts, @Truth & Facts ! In fact your posts/threads are becoming more of a nuisance with passage of time.
Perhaps it's You who's not at all fit to be doing "this rideshare"!


Truth & Facts said:


> 1 They do not know this is a ride-sharing.


And the educational & advocacy quality of your posts leaves a lot to desired.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude you are not convincing any forum members of your Truths & Facts, @Truth & Facts ! In fact your posts/threads are becoming more of a nuisance with passage of time.
> Perhaps it's You who's not at all fit to be doing "this rideshare"!
> 
> And the educational & advocacy quality of your posts leaves a lot to desired.


From Day 1 I already knew which side you were in. Remember you posted "a journalist wants to know UberX drivers sharing their ride-sharing stories"? I immediately responded to your post and you replied, The journalist already had enough drivers contact and did not look for any new drivers.

Listen, I will still be here to speak for drivers and fight with Uber and its cheap dirty pax. You are not the first one trying to stop me.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Ooh Wee , it's getting hot in here


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> *From Day 1 I already knew which side you were in.*


Do you mind being more Specific about what you think on whose side I'm on? Then perhaps I can respond to it.

Do I have you permission to divulge the timeline only of our DMs so that I can put your paranoia at ease whether you responded immediately to my request for Drivers reaching out to reporters?


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

You are a bigot and your post destroys any credibility you had. I live next to Cal State L.A. and often drive Indian students from there. They are almost always highly intelligent, interesting and above all courteous. 

Honestly, what do you hope to accomplish with spouting this hate? When you make broad generalizations like this, you discredit anything of value you may have said before and people start regarding you as a racist idiot.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

You know some of them also drive for Uber x. To spare you time replying to this information. I took the liberty to guess you reply will be like this video.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I had six forum members who reached out to me before you did!


Truth & Facts said:


> Just remind you. Read the following picture. All happened on 1/22/2015. You look for volunteer driver contacts. I volunteer. You already have enough driver contacts. Congrats.
> View attachment 5371


I asked for your input the very next day, & you didn't even bother to respond back one way or another.











Truth & Facts said:


> *From Day 1 I already knew which side you were in.*


 Now do you care to elaborate on what you are insinuating, so I can properly defend myself?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I had six forum members who reached out to me before you did!
> 
> I asked for your input the very next day, & you didn't even bother to respond back one way or another.
> View attachment 5372
> ...


You requested for volunteer driver contacts on 1/22/2015.
I wanted to be the volunteer on 1/22/2015 (The same day)
You said you already had ENOUGH driver contacts on 1/22/2015 (The same day).

Let the audience judge the credibility or coincidence issue. Don't look down the audience's wisdom. Uber is already an example to look down driver's wisdom.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

You should be careful about classifying any group of people as anything. The problem is with Uber's prices not any one type of customer. I find that most riders do not tip, period. Uber has conditioned the riders to think that tip is included. I, like anybody else have my prejucides, but I would hate for a rider to say they will stop taking a black woman driver. Treat people like you would want them to treat your mother, father, dauther, son, brother, sister etc... and if they treat you bad ...love them anyway. Look at the "man in the mirror" and start with him


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

dgerch said:


> You are a bigot and your post destroys any credibility you had. I live next to Cal State L.A. and often drive Indian students from there. They are almost always highly intelligent, interesting and above all courteous.
> 
> Honestly, what do you hope to accomplish with spouting this hate? When you make broad generalizations like this, you discredit anything of value you may have said before and people start regarding you as a racist idiot.


From item 1 to item 9, would you dare examine and tell us which statement is true or untrue.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I support free speech !


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I already told you I had Six, count em Six, forum members who freaking responded before you! You are an ignoramus paranoid cretin!
And at this juncture I don't give a damn on what you think *on whose side I'm on!*


Truth & Facts said:


> *From Day 1 I already knew which side you were in.*


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

None of them are true. There are no facts in "statement 1-9". You've compiled no data, just went on a misanthropic half-witted rant. They are all your opinions and not based on compiling any statistics and using them to formulate a coherent hypothesis. 

1. All the Indian passengers I have had are well aware that they are ride-sharing. What else would they think it is? A lamaze class? Such a dumb statement.
2. Most of them enter my car promptly. 
3. None have called and asked me to "drive to their front door".
4. I have rarely encountered a "strong body odor" from one of them. No more than any other ethnic group.
5. Their rides have been both long and short. Not any different than any other demographic I've driven.
6. I can't even make sense of what you're trying to say on this point. It's incoherent.
7. Nobody ever tips. Lack of tipping isn't exclusive to their culture. NO PASSENGERS TIP (Maybe 1 out of 75, maybe). Uber has fostered that culture and it's ridiculous to selectively single out Indians for this practice.
8. The vast majority of Indian passengers are content with my using the GPS and when they do offer directions, they are usually accurate. 
9. Again, you mention tipping, so now you're just repeating yourself. Also, I think they tend to rate me well. Beyond that, you really have no way of knowing who rated you what, so you're just making assumptions.

So, again, you are a bigot, xenophobe and a racist. Most people with these intolerant attitudes tend to be pretty uneducated or have intellectual limitations. I think that might be the case with you. 

You post a lot. Most of it is pretty tedious and repetitive and has the domineering tone that is common to internet trolls. That said, I actually agree with you on a lot of your points about Uber exploiting us drivers. Unfortunately someone like you is actually a liability to the cause of drivers fighting to transcend this exploitation. If our mouthpiece is a racist, hostile and willfully stupid person, then even if he occasionally makes a salient point, nobody would ever be inclined to take him seriously. 

Go away.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I already told you I had Six, count em Six, forum members who freaking responded before you! You are an ignoramus paranoid cretin!
> And at this juncture I don't give a damn on what you think *on whose side I'm on!*


Calm down. The audiences have the wisdom to judge. By the way, you never said you already have 6 contacts until TODAY. On 1/22/2015, You think ENOUGH drivers contacted the reporter already.

I will keep presenting more truth and facts to wake up the drivers.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I think he's building his portfolio to go work for faux news


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

dgerch said:


> None of them are true. There are no facts in "statement 1-9". You've compiled no data, just went on a misanthropic half-witted rant. They are all your opinions and not based on compiling any statistics and using them to formulate a coherent hypothesis.
> 
> 1. All the Indian passengers I have had are well aware that they are ride-sharing. What else would they think it is? A lamaze class? Such a dumb statement.
> 2. Most of them enter my car promptly.
> ...


Let the audience judge. Don't look down the audience's wisdom like Uber does.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> I will keep presenting more truth and facts to wake up the drivers.


Ain't it convenient that you keep neglecting the fact that I asked for your input the very next day! And you didn't even bother responding back!










I in fact had dozens of forum members who contacted me on Jan 22nd & 23rd to get reporters contact info. At least 6 of them contacted me before you. Perhaps you are not familiar with my work on behalf of Drivers, since you are an ignoramus, paranoid cretin! So here read what @uberpeople.net itself has to say about it:
*UberPeople.NET In The Media*
*https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/uberpeople-net-in-the-media.8/*


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

There is no "audience". This is a message board, not Carnagie Hall. Dude, you are completely out of touch with reality. I just totally debunked your "facts" and now you're just saying nonsense. You would actually be a great CSR for Uber. Clown.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

dgerch said:


> you really have no way of knowing who rated you what, so you're just making assumptions.


My son, you have so much to learn. I am a computer guru. After drop off, I can immediately see my rating going up or down. So, I know immediately they rate me high or low. Clear?


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

You're a guru because when they introduced the new daily rating feature in the dashboard a little over a week ago, you figured it out? Wow, Steve Wozniak, eat your heart out. And in that 9 days you had such a large sample size of Indian customers who all down rated you, that you could make broad, sweeping conclusions about them? Thanks for the info, Dad.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

dgerch said:


> There is no "audience". This is a message board, not Carnagie Hall. Dude, you are completely out of touch with reality. I just totally debunked your "facts" and now you're just saying nonsense. You would actually be a great CSR for Uber. Clown.


Uber and pax need the rides. They need more idiots driving for Uber. All gains go to them and all loss belong to drivers.

That's why many pax and Uber CSR encourage drivers keep driving, winter guarantee, making good money, and so on.

A stripper paid the men's club to dance there and earn tips to make a living.
Drivers paid $1 and 20% commission to Uber which stated tip is not necessary.

Drivers, no mercy to enemies! Did Uber treat you fairly? Did Uber pay you dead miles? Did pax appreciate your service? Did pax tip you? Did pax respect you?

Uber and Pax know they need us more than we need them. Drive less to earn more. Drive Smart!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

We'll be back after these messages!


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

dgerch said:


> Thanks for the info, Dad.


I like this, son.


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber and pax need the rides. They need more idiots driving for Uber. All gains go to them and all loss belong to drivers.
> 
> That's why many pax and Uber CSR encourage drivers keep driving, winter guarantee, making good money, and so on.
> 
> ...


All of the above is true. None of the above is relevant to the argument we're having. We were talking about your bigoted statements. A thread you started, unsolicited. After being thoroughly discredited by us, you suddenly completely change the subject with one of your cut and paste rants. Are you mentally ill?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

dgerch said:


> All of the above is true. None of the above is relevant to the argument we're having. We were talking about your bigoted statements. A thread you started, unsolicited. After being thoroughly discredited by us, you suddenly completely change the subject with one of your cut and paste rants. Are you mentally ill?


Pax are trembling now. They knew they need to move fast into the car. They knew they need to find their car. They knew they might lose $6 by requesting a UberX from DFW airport. They knew they might wait forever if their rating is 4.8 or below.

These are just a few I contributed to this forum. There will have more to come. Stay tuned.....


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

OK, I give up. It was stupid of me to try to debate somebody who, at best, has a very tenuous grasp on reality. It's a bummer that people like you still exist, but whatever, there's a bunch of people that are great in this world too.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

dgerch said:


> OK, I give up.


Good idea!
This guy definitely needs to be on some psychoactive medication. And he is a piss poor choice to be speaking on behalf of Drivers. That's quite apparent now!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I used to like the threads you post. But this one really crossed the line no matter which side you are on. 

And no, I'm not Indian.


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Good idea!
> This guy definitely needs to be on some psychoactive medication. And he is a piss poor choice to be speaking on behalf of Drivers. That's quite apparent now!


The funny thing is I think he sees himself as the Che Guevara of the drivers movement. He's probably this super resentful sad, loser/narcissist and he desperately wants to be our mouthpiece. He probably has far more in common than Travis than the actual disgruntled drivers (of which I am one).


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> 1 They do not know this is a ride-sharing. They treat you like a low-educated, no-skill cab driver.
> 2 They intentionally make you wait for up to 5 minutes. I guarantee they will get in your car before you almost hit cancel for rider no show.
> 3 They ask you drive up to the front door even they live in an apartment complex. They are so lazy to walk for few more steps.
> 4 Most of them have very strong body odors. I don't believe they take a bath EVERYDAY.
> ...


If you go to indian buffet, you will eat leftovers that they've scoped from dirty plates.


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Denouber said:


> Truth and facts he is right on the money ! All what he said is facts is not racism , Dgerch I know you Indian can you keep the Crap talk to yourself.


Huh? This is beyond incoherent and contradicts itself. I'm actually not Indian, but believe whatever you want to, since I would have no problem being indian. Does anyone else here notice that the most racist people on this forum are the ones who struggle to make even a simple coherent sentence?


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

dgerch said:


> Huh? This is beyond incoherent and contradicts itself. I'm actually not Indian, but believe whatever you want to, since I would have no problem being indian. Does anyone else here notice that the most racist people on this forum are the ones who struggle to make even a simple coherent sentence?


How old are you dude?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wouldn't mind being an Indian. Think of all the tax breaks they get.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Denouber said:


> All what he said is facts is not racism ,


And another half wit troll poster chimes in!
*Uber doesn't care about you.*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-doesnt-care-about-you.14478/#post-191567*

You two, @Truth & Facts & @Denouber do more harm than good to your own cause, whatever that might be! Uber certainly won't ever have to worry about the Drivers as long as the likes of you claim to speak on Drivers behalf!


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

dgerch said:


> Huh? This is beyond incoherent and contradicts itself. I'm actually not Indian, but believe whatever you want to, since I would have no problem being indian. Does anyone else here notice that the most racist people on this forum are the ones who struggle to make even a simple coherent sentence?


When I talk you should listen . Also, get a pen and paper and write what I have to say You M****ran.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

puber said:


> If you go to indian buffet, you will eat leftovers that they've scoped from dirty plates.


Come on Puber!
Come to Chicago I'll take you out for some good, healthy Indian buffet! I don't know what kinda Indian buffet you've been eating at!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Come on Puber!
> Come to Chicago I'll take you out for some good, healthy Indian buffet! I don't know what kinda Indian buffet you've been eating at!


Marina del rey


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> And another half wit troll poster chimes in!
> *Uber doesn't care about you.*
> *https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-doesnt-care-about-you.14478/#post-191567*
> 
> You two, @Truth & Facts & @Denouber do more harm than good to your own cause, whatever that might be! Uber certainly won't ever have to worry about the Drivers as long as the likes of you claim to speak on Drivers behalf!


My point exactly. We actually agree on almost all the subjects regarding driver abuse, monetary exploitation, rider entitlement, etc. but having you clowns in our camp is a serious liability. It's the equivalent of having a Nazi be proponent of Conservation. Yeah, conservation is great, but any opponent of it would immediately shoot it down if the guy standing on the podium was wearing Jack Boots. You guys need to, like, go form your autonomous, ethnically homogenous communities and completely disassociate with the world. Nobody wants you here.


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Denouber, I'm 36 years old. How old are you? Because you write like a mentally challenged 4 year old.


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Denouber said:


> Why don't you shut your mouth and your a** , and get lost.


Yeah! Good point! You are hilarious. Like a living parody. Thanks for the comedy.


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Also, grown ups are allowed to just go ahead and write "Ass".


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Denouber said:


> Why don't you shut your mouth and your a** , and get lost.


Yup just like I said!
You two are not mentally fit to speak on behalf of Drivers! I'm actually surprised that you can't seem to grasp that. If you two wanna do something positive and constructive, read my thread:
*Poll | I Will/Will Not Pitch In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability*

There are many helpful suggestions in there. Your time would be more productively utilized if you worked on some of the suggestions in it, instead of making vitriolic posts on the Forum.


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Also, Truth and Facts, do you notice that the only one here coming to your defense is fellow, sub-literate bigot Denouber? This is the company you keep. Are you comfortable with that?


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Again, if you want to believe I'm indian, I'm good with that. Denouber, what ethnic group do you belong to? You seem very proud of it.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

dgerch said:


> Also, Truth and Facts, do you notice that the only one here coming to your defense is fellow, sub-literate bigot Denouber? This is the company you keep. Are you comfortable with that?


I tell you another truth. This forum has more pax and uber employees than drivers. But it doesn't matter. The truth will be spread out. At least, I have observed many riders stand on the curb side and wait for drivers. They know drivers are not low-educated and no-skill. Some are even very smart and have sympathy to give them a ride.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

My second ride ever was an Indian man from his house to airport. He tipped $5 that was over a year ago.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

just drive said:


> My second ride ever was an Indian man from his house to airport. He tipped $5 that was over a year ago.


lucky for you. I drove many Indians from movie theater to apartment, from work place to apartment, from grocery store to apartment, from restaurant to apartment. They all are good in math. The trip is $4 and you must drive 4 miles to get it. As the business owner, I will give up this territory because I'm loosing money. I will not serve any Indians from these bad experiences I learnt from the past. All other drivers, go ahead to give Indians a ride and get the result by yourselves. Good luck.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Please stop with the hateful generalizations of Indians...I work in the IT industry and I do Uber part-time. In my IT job, I work with many Indians and I love these people. They are the most nicest and respectful people I've ever met. They don't smell and they're just like any group of people that use Uber... You're making us uber drivers look bad. Clear your mind of the negativity you have towards Indians and maybe you will have a pleasant experience with Indians in general.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> Please stop with the hateful generalizations of Indians...I work in the IT industry and I do Uber part-time. In my IT job, I work with many Indians and I love these people. They are the most nicest and respectful people I've ever met. They don't smell and they're just like any group of people that use Uber... You're making us uber drivers look bad. Clear your mind of the negativity you have towards Indians and maybe you will have a pleasant experience with Indians in general.


They don't respect anyone who is below them on social ladder: women, blacks, mexicans, cab drivers...


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

puber said:


> They don't respect anyone who is below them on social ladder: women, blacks, mexicans, cab drivers...


What are you talking about? I am supposedly below many of them on the social ladder and they almost always treat me with respect. People condescending to each other is not exclusive to any one culture. It's an ugly part of human nature and trying to ascribe that to one group of people is hate-mongering.


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Denouber said:


> I m out this guy is mentally challenged !!! C Y A .


You realize repeating back my insult to you is not a successful burn? I think the real reason you're "out" is because you've exhausted all 20 words in your vocabulary and now it's time for a nap. Remember to tell your mommy to cut the crusts off of your cheese sandwiches. We all know how cranky Denouber gets when his mommy forgets.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Whats next, you wont pick up LGBT or Arabs? come on man you cant generalize or refuse service like that


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

That's really impressive. Did you learn how to do that on your playdate with Truth and Facts?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

cant believe this topic didnt get reported yet


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

This poll is stupid. Yes idiots can drive for Uber. Denying passengers on race? Is it about Indians or Asians? The poll isn't clear at all nor does it give any answers that really differentiate from each other. Truth and Crap... This site needs a stupid post of the week.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

In India they do have the social layers and they treat people below them like crap. Most adapt in here but some try to pull that stuff here. You just have to put them in their place. I experienced it as valet Parker but not as a driver yet.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Let the audience judge. Don't look down the audience's wisdom like Uber does.


51 days is all you got


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> I tell you another truth. This forum has more pax and uber employees than drivers. But it doesn't matter. The truth will be spread out. At least, I have observed many riders stand on the curb side and wait for drivers. They know drivers are not low-educated and no-skill. Some are even very smart and have sympathy to give them a ride.


Your paranoid. Let me go get you a tin foil helmet.

Hope they ban your ass off here.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth and Facts you are a racist and today you have shown your true colours for everyone to see. What I have seen all along. You think you are smart well guess what I'm going to have the last laugh when you are in the unemployment line. 51 days. That's all you got.

Puber what little respect I had for you just disappeared. I know where you stand and it can be on your own for all I care.


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Truth and Facts you are a racist and today you have shown your true colours for everyone to see. What I have seen all along. You think you are smart well guess what I'm going to have the last laugh when you are in the unemployment line. 51 days. That's all you got.
> 
> Puber what little respect I had for you just disappeared. I know where you stand and it can be on your own for all I care.


Preach


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I am asking first if they are Indian or a Paki. I will also ask if they eat curry 5 times a week. After they go through my questioning, I then do some airing of grievances with the PAX and if he passes, Feats of Strength is the last test. This works really well on December 23rd.


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Sad thing is that Truth and Fact will probably quote your statement and respond with some regurgitated babble that has absolutely no relevance to what he's quoting.


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Jeremy Joe said:


> Your stupidity and hence the reason why you're stuck driving for Uber, shows through your post.
> 
> First, do you even know that most Indians here are high tech workers? It's Indian brains behind the software that powers the Uber app, and the underlying google maps.
> 
> Indians are the second richest minority community in the US, after Jews. Please have some respect for those who are far more educated and intelligent than you yourself.


They r cheap ass ever.....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

sam tall said:


> They r cheap ass ever.....


Sounds like another generalization.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Sounds like another generalization.


generalization or stereotype but sometimes it fits. Does anyone have a PAX that was asian and tipped? If there is one, it might be one that is tipping every time. Ask a server who the cheapest tippers are and from my experience of asking, "Asian" is #1. "College students/teenagers" is #2.


----------



## p'doff (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't think he's being racist. I've taken a ton of Indians and a) they do have a strong scent and b) they never tip. Most of them had multiple drop offs too and all i got was 'thank you have a good night'. However, I don't get that much tips by whites or blacks either. Cheapness has no racial boundaries. The smell though, its definitely strong with the indians. I suppose it's because of their diet. If its surging, i'll pick up anyone.


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy batshit crazy, batman! Truth & Facts, Denouber, puber, etc, your posts have got to be the most disgusting thing I've read on Uberpeople.net so far.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Facts this is uber almost all pax don't tip.
The subcontinent pax I had in Dallas were either students or IT folks on temp visa. Which is understood if they have a tight budget.
I also had filthy rich folks with who didn't tip. Does that mean all rich are bad?
I suggest stop driving if you are "very selective" before getting hit by a discrimination law suite or deactivation


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

All uber pax are cheap, end of story...you want a tip? Drive for Lyft


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Truth and Facts you are a racist and today you have shown your true colours for everyone to see. What I have seen all along. You think you are smart well guess what I'm going to have the last laugh when you are in the unemployment line. 51 days. That's all you got.
> 
> Puber what little respect I had for you just disappeared. I know where you stand and it can be on your own for all I care.


Keep leaking uber's balls


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is my opinion refusing a trip base on race is not accepted ,but the fact that the majority of indian are cheap they don't tip ,and body odor are facts .


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

Denouber said:


> Here is my opinion refusing a trip base on race is not accepted ,but the fact that indian are cheap they don't tip , body odor is facts .


You are an idiot. Saying something is "Facts" does not make it a fact. You're not an authority on anything. 2 + 2 = 4 is a fact. The Earth is round is a fact. Claiming a whole ethnic/culture group has body odor is an opinion. A stupid one too.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> 1 They do not know this is a ride-sharing. They treat you like a low-educated, no-skill cab driver.
> 2 They intentionally make you wait for up to 5 minutes. I guarantee they will get in your car before you almost hit cancel for rider no show.
> 3 They ask you drive up to the front door even they live in an apartment complex. They are so lazy to walk for few more steps.
> 4 Most of them have very strong body odors. I don't believe they take a bath EVERYDAY.
> ...


I think I just got dumber by reading this.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

OCBob said:


> generalization or stereotype but sometimes it fits. Does anyone have a PAX that was asian and tipped? If there is one, it might be one that is tipping every time. Ask a server who the cheapest tippers are and from my experience of asking, "Asian" is #1. "College students/teenagers" is #2.


My best friend is Japanese. She is definitely not cheap (I can tell because damn does that girl shop), and she tips well (usually 25% at a restaurant, and a couple bucks when she uses Uber).

I also go to school with many Indians, and work with 2 in my lab. They're definitely not lazy (as T&F says), nor do I notice any smell.

I think y'all are working off idiotic stereotypes.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Sad to say that I have to agree with part of number 4. 
I do believe they shower everyday but if they eat curry regularly it won't matter.
Have been thinking about this for a while and I do think is sad. It's hard to admit because it may sound racist but it certainly isn't.
I've had the nicest young or older couples, nicely dressed, going or coming from a night in the town, living in fancy and non fancy places, yet the moment they sit in my car that curry smell just permeates the entire car. 

In those situations I feel bad for them because I'm sure they go to work or school and no one would let them know about their BO.
They themselves don't notice it obviously, the same with whoever they live with, so it would take some really good and honest friends to brake the news to them.

All I can do is open up my moonroof and windows the moment they step out of my car and hope the smell is completely gone by the time the next passengers get picked up. This has been my experience with about 90% of those riders, so I am pleasantly surprised when I get the few that don't have that problem.

On the flipside, I did pick up a couple in fancy clothes and living at a fancy place, and the guy was being an obnoxious prick.
The entire ride all I kept thinking to myself was, "how can you act like your shit doesn't stink, when you do in fact stink. HOW?"

Anyhow, I feel bad for most of them. 

Just to clarify, I disagree with the rest of the list in the OP. When it comes to the other stuff I don't think they are any different than passengers of any other ethnicity/race.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> My best friend is Japanese. She is definitely not cheap (I can tell because damn does that girl shop), and she tips well (usually 25% at a restaurant, and a couple bucks when she uses Uber).
> 
> I also go to school with many Indians, and work with 2 in my lab. They're definitely not lazy (as T&F says), nor do I notice any smell.
> 
> I think y'all are working off idiotic stereotypes.


I hear you but you are going on an individual basis. There are stereotypes that fit. What is a percentage that would make a stereotype be fitting? 25%, 40%, 50%? Higher percentage? When wait staff sees someone of color or teenagers/college students, they typically would rather have someone else to serve them. Why? Because of stereotypes. Now maybe someone does not care and that black guy with his wife ends up tipping 30% on his meal. You never know but those stories might be far and in between. I have never wait staffed but have known more than a few to know the stereotypes exist.


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't think @Truth & Facts is being racist.

Based on my experience as a Uber driver, Hindu Indians generally have this weird pungent smell and you hypocrites, like @*chi1cabby* that are accusing him being racist should probably say something when Arabs are bashed on this form.

Or is bashing Arabs acceptable now?


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I wouldn't mind being an Indian. Think of all the tax breaks they get.


who says Indians get tax breaks? In fact, let me tell you something. Almost all Indians here in the US, are here legally. They either:

1) study on student visas, also called F1 visas
or
2) work on work visas, also called the H1B visa

Now, those on F1 visas pay international student rates for tuition, and this is not just far higher than in-state tuition, but is even much higher than out of state tuition.

Those on H1B visas pay ALL taxes, Federal, State, property, sales and EVEN Social Security and Medicare taxes, eve though they are not eligible for social security benefits when they retire. There's no way for them to dodge these taxes, as it's deducted from their payroll.

So, please stop with the nonsense that Indians don't pay taxes. And being skilled professionals, they get medical insurance through work, so they don't use the ER for free either.

Just letting you know.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I think I just got dumber by reading this.


Ever wondered why escorts refuse indian clients?


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

puber said:


> Ever wondered why escorts refuse indian clients?


Well then, do escorts go out with cavemen?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeremy Joe said:


> Your stupidity and hence the reason why you're stuck driving for Uber, shows through your post.
> 
> First, do you even know that most Indians here are high tech workers? It's Indian brains behind the software that powers the Uber app, and the underlying google maps.
> 
> Indians are the second richest minority community in the US, after Jews. Please have some respect for those who are far more educated and intelligent than you yourself.


Actually, orientals are both smarter and richer. The Jewish iq is 145 whereas the Indian iq is sub 80 (dull).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> who says Indians get tax breaks? In fact, let me tell you something. Almost all Indians here in the US, are here legally. They either:
> 
> 1) study on student visas, also called F1 visas
> or
> ...


Many are PhD students where there is free tuition AND a stipend. I used to work in a research lab with many of them from China. They would fill out their tax forms W4 with 8 dependents and pay NO income taxes and told me by the time the IRS caught up they were back in China. They may have paid some social security but they got a free education and a paycheck. The stipend in 2001 was $22,000 a year where I worked.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Many are PhD students where there is free tuition AND a stipend. I used to work in a research lab with many of them from China. They would fill out their tax forms W4 with 8 dependents and pay NO income taxes and told me by the time the IRS caught up they were back in China. They may have paid some social security but they got a free education and a paycheck. The stipend in 2001 was $22,000 a year where I worked.


$27,000 plus free food and room at Georgia tech.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Actually, orientals are both smarter and richer. The Jewish iq is 145 whereas the Indian iq is sub 80 (dull).


Did you just fart out these "valuable" statistics out of that arse of yours, or got a credible source to back it up?


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Many are PhD students where there is free tuition AND a stipend. I used to work in a research lab with many of them from China. They would fill out their tax forms W4 with 8 dependents and pay NO income taxes and told me by the time the IRS caught up they were back in China. They may have paid some social security but they got a free education and a paycheck. The stipend in 2001 was $22,000 a year where I worked.


It's troublesome that you can call that "free". The word barter would have been more accurate. If not for the services they rendered to the University while getting their "free" Phd, the Dept would probably have had to hire researcher or an associate professor at $80k a year.

Nothing comes free in life, kiddo. There's always a catch.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> It's troublesome that you can call that "free". The word barter would have been more accurate. If not for the services they rendered to the University while getting their "free" Phd, the Dept would probably have had to hire researcher or an associate professor at $80k a year.
> 
> Nothing comes free in life, kiddo. There's always a catch.


When they start they know less than a technician with 6 months of experience and a bachelor's which is generally where they are education wise. They take lots of classes the first 2 years and the techs do most of their hands on work in many of the labs. Until the end of their time here most (not all) contribute very little original research which was not hand fed to them by their PI (principal investigator in charge if the lab and with the grants). Many PIs only take students because it makes them look good and would prefer to hire technicians. But the money for the techs comes out of their grants.

Post docs are useful and are paid like crap but honestly 9 out of 10 Chinese PhD students I have known didn't stick around in the US for that. Again the post docs are paid by the PI grant and not the university.


----------



## Ext7484 (Feb 22, 2015)

so.. who is asian Indian here??


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Me. Thread locked.


----------

